# Abblebubba's Wedding Planner <3 BROUGHT MY WEDDING DRESS!!



## Abblebubba

https://i43.tinypic.com/2m2h0kn.jpg

Hey girls Abbey here
I have been very distant from BabyandBump for a while it seems having a 
four year old boy proves to be harder than it seems! he has been keeping 
me busy thats no doubt!

BUT I am back and I am engaged and planning my wedding! I am sooo very 
excited...

I introduced my Engagment on here a while ago i will have a look for the 
post to add into this journal ASAP!

Originally i had already started planning everything and i had found my venue
and that was when i was living in Hertfordshire, I had pencilled in a peliminary
date and was ready to book when we decided that in fact we were going to
move to Norfolk so that my Fiance could be around for his family who had 
recently retired to Hunstanton, Norfolk. 

so now all my family and I live on the borders of Norfolk/Lincolnshire including
my mum and sisters who also done the move with us. 

so now i am looking for venues all over again, cant wait to hear from you all
maybe even some of you that have married in Norfolk already

love to hear from you 
:flower:
​


----------



## Mummy May

Stalking. Good luck with planning xx


----------



## Soph n Chris

Stalking


----------



## Abblebubba

*The Proposal*​
https://i44.tinypic.com/f21svk.jpghttps://i43.tinypic.com/20frc5t.jpg
https://i40.tinypic.com/6eeqo9.jpg​
On the 2nd August 2012, my Fiance proposed to me it was also my 21st 
birthday.
The night before my birthday my OH kept texting me saying "what would 
make your birthday reeeally special?" and I kept telling him it will be special
no matter what as im spending it with family and friends. 
The next morning I wake up and I get all my lovely gifts from my family and
my little boy.
later on that morning my OH came over to give me his presents and to see 
me before he had to go to work, he came in with this massive vase of florist
cut flowers which must have stood about 4 feet high Lol and then he gave 
me a large sack and when I opened it inside was a Ted Baker designer bag!
retailing at a minimun of £250! 
He said that he had more of my gifts in the car and asked me to go out to 
get them with him and whilst i was out there as i was getting ready to go 
out for the day i asked him to put my socks on for me (i am disabled and not
just incredibly lazy! Lol) so he said very well but first he handed me a card
which was one of those cards in a box and i struggled to open it haha so in 
the end he gave me a hand, as i opened the lid to the card it said "happy
birthday Fiance" and to which my OH was down on one knee and producing 
a small box from his pocket saying "will you make me the happiest man alive
and marry me?"
It was the sweetest moment ever and of course i said "YES" to which we 
both went in doors the house to show the rest of my family.

The ring fit perfectly, little did i know that i had conviniently left one of my 
rings as his house and he told me he had lost it when infact he had just been
using it to measure up my engagment ring!

We later announced the engagment at my 21st birthday party and we had a
dance to "Everything- Michael Buble" it was B-e-a-utiful <3 ​

https://i40.tinypic.com/eai645.jpghttps://i39.tinypic.com/fbgdpv.jpghttps://i39.tinypic.com/ezk4y9.jpg​


----------



## Abblebubba

*Wedding Venues​*
So far finding a venue seems to be near on impossible I imagine it is the 
venues porogative not to put a price on there websites because they want
you to fall in love with the venue and not care about how much it is after 
that! 

But, equally i am finding it a total waste of my time trolling through venues 
that may not even be close to our budget we are looking to match or better 
a quote we got when we were in Hertfordshire, it was at a secluded best 
western that not many people knew about unless you really knew the area
and they were offering;

# Civil wedding ceremony 
# 3 course meal (one choice per course) + coffee for 50 persons
# Glass of house wine with the meal
# Glass of sparkling wine for the toast
# 5 items finger buffet for 50 guests in the evening
# Room Hire of our King George V Suite
# Complimentary 4th Floor Suite overnight for Bride & Groom (Disabled)
# 5 Guest Bedrooms for family/friends (Room only)
*For £3,000 + VAT*​
So ideally we really want to match this as it fit in with our budget perfectly
so far i am finding that the places i have enquired to are taking an absolute
age to send out the brochures to me and the few that emailed me their 
brochures were pretty pants an uninformative *Sulks!* Lol​

*Venues Considered So Far​*
Best Western Knights Hill Hotel & Spa - Norfolk

Dprowston Manor, a Marriot Hotel & Country Club - Norfolk 

Caistor Hall Hotel - Norfolk 

Stuart House Hotel - Norfolk, Kings Lynn 

We have applied for brochures from a few more but i cannot remember them 
all, i know there was a boathouse on the Norfolk Broad my OH fancied but i 
think it will be a fortune! but we shall see. ​


----------



## Soph n Chris

Fingers crossed you find one soon


----------



## Mummy May

That is a really really good price, you will be doing well to match it but fingers crossed eep,! Also I love your proposal, how sweet of him! I love your tattoo too :) xx


----------



## xemmax

What a sweet engagement! I agree that looks a good price so I hope you can find another venue to match it. Good luck!


----------



## Abblebubba

Still looking for a suitable venue that we both love! 
So far OH has fallen in love with a boat house and I like the look of a place called Spowston Manor

I am still waiting for a lady at a boutique in Hertfordshire to email me photos of the dress I fell in love with but somehow I think shes forgotten and they have no website or phone number 
Goodbye to that dress as I live over 3 hours away from there now :grr:​


----------



## Abblebubba

*UPDATE* 
sorry i have neglected you all here in my wedding journal!
I have been busy, busy, busy my wedding planner book is fit to bursting haha!

So, whats new? well i have several more things straight in my head now, i have
been and visited venues and i have been to the wedding dress shop and tried
on dresses! 

On the 30th Sept 2013 i made the fatal mistake of turning up to the wedding 
boutique and whilst she was finding my dress i had previously fallen in love with 
browsing to see if while i was there i wanted to try any others and yes! you guessed 
it i found a second dress which i tried on and now i am 100 million percent stuck on 
which dress to choose as i love them both! :dohh:

I have also been to visit a venue and it is called The Crown Lodge it is not a venue 
that does the ceremony there like i had originally thought i wanted as i have kind of
favoured the idea of a church ceremony now as i have found out that i do not have 
to be religious or baptised per say. 

(https://www.thecrownlodgehotel.co.uk/pages/our-location.php)
although it doesnt look like much the hotel is actually really nice and is available to 
hire the whole hotel for £1000 and that means exclusivity! and the hotels bar and i 
get the first dibs on hiring out all 10 hotel rooms to guests of my choice .

The only downside id that i do not feel that they are making any specific effort for 
us as Bride and Groom i feel that thrown in with in the package somewhere there 
should be the complimentry wedding suite and champagne! 
(am i being a bridezilla? :rofl:)

:flower: ​


----------



## Abblebubba

*Churches*

The church that i currently like the look of is called 
St Edmunds Church, Downham Market - Norfolk 
I took a shining to this church because i believe it to have a great look 
about it i particuly like the long drive way it has on entrance to it if you
have a look on the google maps you can picture the wedding cars fitting 
in very nicely, here let me show you...
*NOTE- the link i have given you doesnt seem to wanna take you to the street view 
so if you go to the top where it says St edmunds church, add onto the end downham market
and then search again and the click on the red locator and click more > then street view! *
https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?safe...F-8&ei=cuNRUp6YFcio0AWtv4GQBg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg 

I have the number of the parish and i keep putting off calling them?
what on earth am i to say to the man that answers ' oh hey i wanna get
married in your church?' :shrug: Lol
but i WILL call them so watch this space an ill update with my scary convo 
with the vicar! 
​


----------



## Mummy May

Is it. CofE? If you're CofE you can get married at any church you have a connection to - eg live nearby, grandparents attend etc. that's what we were told xx


----------



## Abblebubba

Mummy May said:


> Is it. CofE? If you're CofE you can get married at any church you have a connection to - eg live nearby, grandparents attend etc. that's what we were told xx

Yes i believe it is Church Of England
after speaking with a vicar at a wedding fayre he discussed with me that as 
long as you show good will and attend the church over a period of 6 months
prior to your marriage then it is down to the specific vicars disrecion as to 
whether he decides he will marry you and your intentions are pure.

We are thinking of attending from now untl the new year and going to the 
christmas ceremonies with DS which i think will be lovely as a new experience
for him 

:flower:​


----------



## Abblebubba

*WEDDING FESTIVAL*

Today i dragged my DF to the norfolk wedding festival in Leziate park!
there was a hog roast and tea and coffee for free :yipee:
there were some lovely cakes there and discos but im just thinking wooahhh
the prices are killing me i just think £300 for a DJ i just cant afford it :brat:
Are there any budget saving ideas from anyone?

:flower:​


----------



## Mummy May

Shop around, do things yourself, ask for favours of friends/family that are good at things, check eBay for things (obviously not a DJ lol) check groupon and discount sites. Xx


----------



## Abblebubba

*WEDDING DRESS*

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
I did it! ive brought my wedding dress

Here are the dresses that I tried on;






The first two pictures are *Dress 1* that i tried on i liked the detailing on the sweetheart neckline but this dress was a size too small and therefore would have needed a lot of alterations.

The next two pictures are *Dress 2* that i tried on my mum asked me to try this dress on as it was not something i would normally choose for myself i thought it was lovely and the lace gave it a very mature look -perhaps a little too mature? :shrug:
this dress would also have needed alterations to make it the right size and was extreamly heavy for me as was made from heavy silk! after standing 20 mins whilst trying this dress on i was begging to sit back in my chair as i felt like i was trying to walk a mountain carrying a polar bear :rofl:

*Hold your horses the WINNING dress is on its way in the next post!*​


----------



## Abblebubba

*THE WINNER IS...
HERE IS MY WEDDING DRESS YIPEEE*





This dress is the one that i have chose and guess what? it actually has to be TAKEN IN to fit me haha which never happens in my life usually as im a size 18/20
This dress is also made of Tafater meaning it is ten times lighter but still looks great i hope?

I am going to continue to look for a lace jacket to wear during my ceremony that goes with this dress as i felt it was a nice touch! 

:kiss:​


----------



## Mummy May

I think a lace jacket would finish it off beautifully! Congrats on buying your dress xx


----------

